# tomb kings vs daemons



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

i really need help against daemons as what units would work because ive tried out a lot and just died lots, the only units which have worked are tomb guard,king and casket but the casket explodes each time.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

What's in your army and what's the most common set up you face against daemons?


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

my normal list is for 2000 points
tomb king with great weapon and dragonbane gem
liche priest level 4 
liche priest level 2
40 skelenton warriors with spears and full command
20 skelenton archers
20 skelenton archers 
20 tomb guard with full command and standard of the undying legion
the casket of souls
necrosphinx/warsphinx
also he normally has
daemon prince with daemonic robes
herald of tzeentch
20 blood letters
20 plaguebearers with herald 
20 daemonettes
20 pink horrrors 
he changes his list a lot but this is what appears most of the time


----------

